# I'm new -Hello and have a ? you've heard a million times



## MichaeltheAmateur (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey folks, Hope not to bore you with asking this same old question, you have heard 1000 times.
My father in law passed away leaving behind* 3 or 4 THOUSAND* SLR cameras and various lens. There was so much gear that I couldn't move it all so some of it was auctioned off with the other contents of his home.
Some gear I have donated to the local university but I still have many bins full of camera bodies and lenses. Much of this collection is eastern European, some western European and some Asian. At the moment I am considering offering some of the cameras for sale. I am not so interested in the money but I am interested in keeping this stuff out of the landfill and hopefully, getting it to someone who will appreciate the effort my FIL put into the collection.
I was going to start with items like, an *ANSCO Super Regent*, complete with leather case and directions for use pamphlet. As I understand it, this is made by Agfa in Germany.
In a similar vein, I am also looking at a *KODAK Flash Bantam*. It appears to be a top of the line model, (according to wiki, with the f/4.5 lens).
The other one I grabbed off the top of the pile is another Ansco but the model is a *Karomat.*  I guess I grabbed all three from the "has a bellows" part of the collection.
Question : How / where can I offer these for sale. I live just to the east of Toronto Canada and while I love photography, I am now fully digital and a Nikon guy. Suggestions, or even questions most welcome! Never sold anything on Ebay or Kijiji but am sure I could figure that out.
Interested in your thoughts
Mike



kodak super bantam  

 ansoc super regent


Ansco Karomat - think the focus ring is seized - very common problem apparently


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello and welcome, good luck with all this old gear.....


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 18, 2019)

Wow! I thought my collection of cameras was excessive, but I'm nowhere near that.
I would expect them to sell easily enough on e-bay (just as well for my marriage I'm on the wrong side of the pond).
From the descriptions you've given here you seem to be able to give enough details to  give buyers confidence. If you can find similar models that have SOLD (not just offered for sale) this can give a reasonable idea of the prices, but bare in mind condition makes a huge difference to value.


----------



## Designer (Feb 18, 2019)

MichaeltheAmateur said:


> My father in law passed away leaving behind* 3 or 4 THOUSAND* SLR cameras and various lens.


Welcome!

1. E-bay takes a percentage of what you sell an item for.
2. It will help a lot to have large, well-lighted photographs of each item.
3. You can set them up as auction items or "buy now" and state your price.
4. You need to ship anything you sell.
5. Considering the general condition and collectability (or not) you won't net a lot of money unless there is something that is exceptional.
6. You should probably estimate the amount of time you can devote to this project.

Have you asked some local camera store or photography enthusiast to have a look?  If you've got anything of particular interest, you could set that aside and advertise it separately.


----------



## compur (Feb 18, 2019)

If you sell on eBay you can only get top dollar by guarantying the item is in perfect working order. Otherwise, you have to sell it as "I don't know if it works" or "for parts or repair" etc and you won't get much for it that way.  You will also likely have returns that eBay will force you to accept no matter what you say.

I suggest finding a dealer who specializes in vintage cameras and selling the whole lot to him/her.


----------



## MichaeltheAmateur (Feb 18, 2019)

Lots of good advice so far. I may well continue on with the "donation" route. 
As I was hurriedly packing things that looked well maintained  - I seem to recall at least one Hasselblad large format camera. There were also a huge number and variety of (non computerized) lenses. 
I think it might take a large amount of time simply determining if there is anything of real value. I am convinced that everything he had a chance to refurbish is fully operational. It  was the display / restored cameras that I concentrated on preserving. You have been very generous in your replies...


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 19, 2019)

That's a lot of cameras! Good luck with whatever direction you go. 

Just a note.....certain old film cameras that sell for more or sell fast at the camera store I work in would be.....
Just about any medium format camera.
Pentax K1000.
Most any Nikon 35mm.
Any and all Leica's.


----------



## MichaeltheAmateur (Feb 19, 2019)

webestang64 said:


> That's a lot of cameras! Good luck with whatever direction you go.
> 
> Just a note.....certain old film cameras that sell for more or sell fast at the camera store I work in would be.....
> Just about any medium format camera.
> ...



Very good information. Thank you kindly! I am thinking is that step one is to take a proper inventory then I will likely contact a couple of vintage dealers here in Toronto. Thanks again!


----------

